# pedals



## tanc (22 Jul 2012)

I ride a specialized TriCross and looking at upgrading to spds. There are too many out there and no idea what I am looking for. I am an all weather commuter so looking at the Shimano PD-R540s. I thought they look like good beginner ones. Any thoughts, tips?
many thanks


----------



## sean8997 (22 Jul 2012)

I use the M540's, had them for about 2 years now, cant grumble with them, ideal for all round cycling I think


----------



## Cubist (22 Jul 2012)

SPD SL?


----------



## tanc (22 Jul 2012)

these babies


----------



## jdtate101 (23 Jul 2012)

Unless you are using the tricross offroad then SPD-SL would be a better choice. If using offroad then SPD pedals with recessed shoes...


----------



## MattHB (23 Jul 2012)

If you have to walk ANYWHERE in your shoes, stay SPD. 

The 540s are nice


----------



## tanc (23 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the information guys. I'm know going to research and see what happens. I am a bit lost in translation.


----------



## Spiky Simon (23 Jul 2012)

I have Shimano M530 SPDs on my CX bike (these ones: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/PESHM530/shimano_m530_spd_pedals). They have a bit more of a platform than most SPD pedals which makes them easy to clip into and it also means it is sort of possible to ride with trainers on, if need be. And recessed cleats mean that walking around with MTB shoes on is no problem.


----------



## tanc (23 Jul 2012)

Thanks Simon, I am just figuring that out. Oddly enough I was just looking at those online. (Wow, great price too). Extra cake for you!


----------



## tanc (23 Jul 2012)

Thanks to Simon, I have bought my new pedals. I am so excited.


----------



## Spiky Simon (23 Jul 2012)

tanc said:


> Thanks to Simon, I have bought my new pedals. I am so excited.



Enjoy! Just don't forget to unclip at traffic lights


----------



## tanc (24 Jul 2012)

Spiky Simon said:


> Enjoy! Just don't forget to unclip at traffic lights


 
No worries, there had training wheels on sale as well. Oh, sorry stabilizers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2012)

I'm not sure which model SPDs I use on my cross-bike, but they are a lot more 'open' than the ones on my commuter/trainer, hence allowing mud to fall through/clear
However, that plan didn't always work out......


----------

